# Lighting Time Period



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

What time do your light's turn on and then what time do they turn off?









mine are 3:20, to 9:20... Only 6 hours... need to raise them up, just seeing what seems the most preferred by people


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I run my lights on a timer from 3pm to 11pm. 8hrs seems to work for me. Being I get home from work after 4 and Im up til midnight the schedule works for me.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Lights kick on at 1pm and kick off at 9pm

CO2 kicks on at 1230 and off at 830.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, co2 timer hmm... im guessing a DIY co2 kit cant really be on a "timer"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> Oh, co2 timer hmm... im guessing a DIY co2 kit cant really be on a "timer"


 Diy doesn't produce enough to need a timer 8-10 hours or lighting is the norm


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

No a DIY really can't. Mine come on at 3 and off at 11. I just leave my Co2 on all the time. Just around 1-2 bubbles every couple of seconds. The Co2 level never gets to high so I just keep it on.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i need to put mine on the ph controller might try that this weekend


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

8-10 hours each day are ok but dont forget the fotoperiod rules: add 1 hour of light in 7 days to avoid green or brown algas.

example at the beginning of a tank: 1st week 4 hour... 2nd week 5 hours...3rd week 5 hours and so on till you reach 8 or 10 hours as you like.

Now you started and have 6 hours... all ok but give 1 more hour in 7 days then 2 hours (total of 8 hours) in 2 weeks and so on.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

moon light ends at 9 am then a higher power leds kick on until 10 am. 10 am to 1030 half power cf lights, 11 am to 8 pm full power cf. 8 pm to 830 pm half power 830 pm to 10 pm leds then moon lights till 9 am. 8-10 hours is the norm. no need to go over that. There a lot going on with my lighting system, I just wanted it to taper in and out of full power lighting for the look and for my fish. I have around 600 watts of lighting on a 180 gal. tank. here is a pic of my tank with the leds for dusk lighting.


----------

